# Prairie Kennel, ND



## diana (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello Vizsla Community!

I am new to forum (just registered today) and have been doing some extensive research on breeders, I live in Colorado, and preferably would like to find a dog in the nearby states so I can pick it up rather than shipping. I recently stumbled upon Prairie Kennels in North Dakota and they have a current litter and I read through their site and other than the fact they don't have CERF done (that I could find) they do guarantee puppies against hip dysplasia for 2 years. Also they give first shots and wormers which goes without question. I'm wondering if anyone here has had any experiences with them, its hard to find reviews on line aside from the ones the breeders post themselves on their sites. Any help would be wonderful, we want to make as educated a choice and as clearheaded a choice as possible


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can do a search on this website to check for health clearances if they are AKC registered. You only need the dogs full name or registration number.
http://www.offa.org/


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Although the dogs are registered, the Sire they list doesn't show up in the OFA Database. Given the low price of the pups, the impression that they don't vett prospective new owners, no apparent genetic health testing, no discussion of titles on any of their dogs,etc... I personally would keep looking.

I would start with the Vizsla Clubs in Colorado. They typically have breeder referrals and bylaws to which breeders abide.

http://www.vizslaclubofcolorado.org/
http://www.rmvc.org/

It is very common to expect to wait 6 mo. or longer for a Pup from a reputable breeder. 
One other thing to keep in mind - Pups can currently be air shipped to and from Major Airports, so your search can be nationwide for a reputable breeder and still only a couple hours away. We have a new client Pup coming in two weeks from 2500 miles or so East. 
Ken


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I would keep looking too. Red flag for me is lack of testing the dogs against the breed standard (conformation in the ring) and the 5 day (!!!) health guarantee on the puppies on worms. 

Some pedigrees show concentrated field trial lines, so I would expect the puppies to have very high running drive and if they don't breed smartly - even hyperactivity.


----------



## diana (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the input, I did find it odd about the 5 day Health Guarantee, it seems that if the puppy was truly vaccinated we should be o.k for significantly longer than 5 days, thanks for sharing the OFA website where you can type in name / ID i hadn't known about that feature. Also I don't know how it slipped passed me but thanks a bunch for the link to the Vizsla club of Colorado, I have no idea how I missed it!! Going to check out their information, its nice to find breeders in this state other than the 2 I had originally found (which was not keen on). Cheers!!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

veifera said:


> Some pedigrees show concentrated field trial lines, so I would expect the puppies to have very high running drive and if they don't breed smartly - even hyperactivity.


I had to chuckle when I read this. Right now in training the most mellow dogs around the house are the "field breds" Yes, they have high hunting drive but seem to know to save it for the field. The most "hyper-active" is the bull in a china shop show champion. 
Ken


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

4 me a hunting pup every time = smart trainable and a couch potatoe the rest of the time!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

> Right now in training the most mellow dogs around the house are the "field breds" Yes, they have high hunting drive but seem to know to save it for the field. The most "hyper-active" is the bull in a china shop show champion.
> Ken


That's exactly how my little Pacsirta is. My oldest V Sophie roams non-stop; Pacsirta is a couch potato at home and a bullet out there in fields and woods


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Me too.
The dog that is the easiest keeper inside my house is the one with the most field trial bloodlines.
Sweet, laid back and submissive in the house.
A force to be reckoned with in the field.
Although I think she would give owners the blues that don't collar condition for recall in the field.


----------

